# do male bettas eve stop making bubble nests?



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

my male keeps making this nest and ive already cleaned his tank 4 times do they ever stop? or do they just need to breed then theyll stop?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

It just means their happy. It's a good thing.  It depends on the Betta I guess about if they stop or not. You don't need to breed them.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

okay good thanks


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your welcome.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

yep, there happy and healthy. they do stop, like around 14 months they lack the motivation, unless you keep them active 
you don't need to keep cleaning it when ever they make them, they get pretty sad i feel horrible for destroying it >.< it's like when a cat gives you a dead mouse, or bird, or when a bird regurgitates for you


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

yeah now that i know what it is im letting it sit as long as possible its actually kind of cool


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

As everyone else said, its perfectly normal. When I went into fish keeping with bettas, I though the same thing. I didn't even know what a bubblenest was until my LPS owner told me.

Anyway, this is a good sign that he is satisfied in the condition he is kept in. I've even heard of female bettas blowing bubblenests, though I don't know how much of this is true. Also I don't believe it.

I'm glad to hear that he is as comfortable to build a nest every time you clean his tank. I don't normally hear of this very often.

-Good Luck!


----------



## Pucky21811 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you Betta lover 1507 for saying 14 months they usually stop: I always thought my boys were unhappy. Then again, my boy does have a spine injury that interferes with his swimming. He does start up a little bit though Whenever he sees the ravishing Winnipeg l.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

14 months old is not correct. It all depends on the fish overall and the conditions he or she was kept in. So I would not advise to quote that. Ive had fish for two years and he still blew bubblenests. IMO, he was kept in good condition and very healthy.

It would be like saying "Old people past 80 will be in a wheelchair or disabled" See what I mean? 14 months is probably when BL1507's betta stopped blowing bubblenests.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

well thats good i really cant wait to learn alot about breeding and try to breed them again, wont startil summer though they will need my full attention


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

IMHO, a betta isn't necessarily "happy" if he's constructed a nest. It simply means he has claimed the area as his territory. In the wild, males make nests to signify that they have chosen the location to nest and try to attract females to spawn. I've seen bettas in cups at the petstore with bubblenests. I doubt they are really happy, but being territorial fish they have claimed the cup as their space.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

really?? ive never seen a betta in the cups with a bubble nest?? thats interesting...


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I sure have, no exaggeration. I saw a blue VT male once who had a nest 1/4 inch thick and halfway across the cup's surface. Some bettas just have a desire to make bubble after bubble after bubble.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

how many have you seen like this?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I've only seen a few at the pet store with bubblenests. It's rare, but it does happen.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

idk maybe those just like small areas??? like to be confines from other living thing?? after all every betta is diffrent


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a common misconception that bettas like to live in tiny areas of stagnent water. That's why majority of them are laying on their sides, lethargic. Poor things sit there in their own poo.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

I see tons of bettas in cups here with bubblenests. Cant imagine theyre happy though, just claiming a territory, or bored. :S


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I know I often make spit bubbles when bored.

xD


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Bubble nests are just what they do. They are born to do it. Some will make more than others....

The primary command from the great eagle is to create life. Bubblenesting is just a part of that for Bettas.

Jeff.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Lol!!


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

*I have some what of a similar question. When I male betta is worn out or what ever, will the quality of his nest lessen? I have a DT that I have bread before and he made a massive bubble nest. Now when I tried to bread him again maybe 4-5 months later his nest was weak. Small and didn't stay together too well. Then I put my Dragon Scale in the tank and he has never made a nest for me until now. So my question is, can you tell if a male is ready to bread by the quality of his nest?*​


----------



## SeniorD (Feb 15, 2012)

surprize30 said:


> really?? ive never seen a betta in the cups with a bubble nest?? thats interesting...



*I was tempted to by some just because I saw the nest....but uuhhh...they were really ugly and scraggly.
*​


----------

